# Voodoo Wazoo as a touring/commuter bike



## Hoss6901 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to get more information on the Voodoo Wazoo frameset. I am interested in getting a light touring/commuter bike, and saw these frames on a website:

http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-1192-voodoo-wazoo-one-cross-framefork.aspx

RoadBikeReview.com is the best site I have seen as far as advice is concerned so I thought I'd ask. Do you know if the Wazoo frame is set up for fenders and a rear rack? How sturdy are double-butted CrMo frames?

Also, any other suggestions for frames are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Hoss6901 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to get more information on the Voodoo Wazoo frameset. I am interested in getting a light touring/commuter bike, and saw these frames on a website:
> 
> ...


Cross check?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

from the tiny pic it doesn't look like it has mounts... but that's not to say you can't find a way to mount them... but aside, I hate bikes with both canti and disc mounts- one goes unused and sits there looking u-g-l-y


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Old Man Mountain makes a great rear rack that fits on canti bosses.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Voodoo's page for the Wazoo is here:

http://www.voodoocycles.net/08_wazoo.htm

Looks like it only has one set of eyelets on the frame and fork. You could run both fenders and a rack if you use a longer bolt but that can be touchy.

Try contacting Voodoo here: http://www.voodoocycles.net/contact.htm


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I have an older 853 Voodoo Wazoo with vertical drops, it has a single set of eyelets on the frame. I don't know if the sliding dropout version there has eyelets. As far as ride and geometry they make for great light touring, commuting and general beating around.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

my brother had one - he bought it on craigslist. he said he liked it well enough, but he sold it in less than a month and bought a surly lht. he said the lack of reack options was a deal breaker


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Hoss6901 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to get more information on the Voodoo Wazoo frameset. I am interested in getting a light touring/commuter bike, and saw these frames on a website:
> 
> ...



I have turned my Wazoo into a commuter with fenders (PlanetBikeFreddys) and a rear rack (Blackburn). Only having one set of eyelets was not a problem, I just used a little longer bolts. The Wazoo is a great frame that has held up through 3 years of off-road abuse and a few months of all weather commuting by a 6'4", 220 lb rider with a back pack, a loaded set of Novara panniers and a thermos full of cafe au lait in the bottle cage. Plus, if it matters to you, it looks great (mine is metallic blue), rides smoothly and has the absolute coolest headbadge ever. Go for it. :thumbsup:


----------

